# Help with identification



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone was able to identify thing hog. Looks to be pretty heavy duty just wondering how getting replacement parts will be 
















Thank you


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Overalls, welcome to the forum.

That is a weird looking gearbox, better viewed in the second picture. Might jog someone's memory...


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I never saw a gearbox like that but the whole thing looks pretty heavy duty. Might be a Woods, it's yellow.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Well, it was yellow!!


----------



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you harry16, yeah new to the whole thing this would be my first but that one was a little more work then I felt comfortable with. Gotta love the rust belt (=


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Overalls said:


> Thank you harry16, yeah new to the whole thing this would be my first but that one was a little more work then I felt comfortable with. Gotta love the rust belt (=


It sort of has that King Kutter look, except that wide band strap across the back top. King Kutter is known NOT to put primer on the metal before the yellow paint. Thus, their products rust SOOONER than most. 

Is it in working condition or are you looking to fix it some?


----------



## Sappleman (Apr 18, 2020)

It looks just like our brush chopper made by Service


----------



## Sappleman (Apr 18, 2020)

I meant Servis


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it is a Servis...... the older ones have that weird gearbox.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Nothing overly complicated with something like that. Asolute Worst case, buy another brdlands gear box a cutter to bolt on to the deck, but I doubt it would ever go that far


----------



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

thanks for all the replies, i ended up not picking it up due to random missing bolts and deck was fairly rusty and from i have researching that's normally high-tension steel which is harder to weld but again i am new to all this. new to the whole thing got a Kubota b7800 so from i have seen on forums and such 5' should be good. right now my sources are craigslist and facebook marketplace, any suggestions?


----------

